# Guinea Pig Help



## xchocolatexmustardx (Mar 14, 2011)

I was wondering if you guys new of any good tables for putting guinea pigs on. I want to be able to put things underneath it. I was thinking about using my cubes (I am making a C&C cage) but the design I would want to make is 3 and 1/4 boxes of grids. Anyways. Do you have an idea's for what I can use?


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I used a shoe rack, one of them cube ones that you can put together, and got it free on freecycle. £25 normally to buy them!


----------

